# What is the Northernmost / Southernmost point on earth you have visited...?



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

northernmost: about an hour north of Fairbanks Alaska, USA 


southernmost: Perth, Australia.... when i was very young.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

South: Sydney on vacation a couple years ago
North: Fairbanks on vacation in February (that's right!)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> N: Vaasa, Finland
> S: Lanzarote


How comes? You never were in Lappland? It's interesting, but I met many Finns who also never go north. For us more southerners it's something so special and great (we don't have these endless wilderness anymore - and the Sami were the first "tribe" we learned about in kindergarten) but most Finns told me, that it's boring and why they should go to an even more remote area inhabited by some "barbarians"... :lol:


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Northermost: Stockholm
Southernmost: Canary Island
Westenmost: Los Angeles 
Eastermost: Antalya (Turkey)


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> How comes? You never were in Lappland? It's interesting, but I met many Finns who also never go north. For us more southerners it's something so special and great (we don't have these endless wilderness anymore - and the Sami were the first "tribe" we learned about in kindergarten) but most Finns told me, that it's boring and why they should go to an even more remote area inhabited by some "barbarians"... :lol:


hehehe, same here...
We met lots of Norwegians in the south on our big trip to the north last year which have never been up to the north 

*nothernmost*: "Northernmost point of Europe", a few kms west of North Cape, Norway (71°N)










*southernmost*: Tenerife, Playa de las Américas, Spain (28°N)










*westernmost:* Punta de Teno, Tenerife, Spain (16°W)

*easternmost:* Grense Jakobselv, North East Norway (30°E):



















:cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Northernmost: Reykjavik, Iceland
Southernmost: Invercargill, New Zealand


----------



## Boeing747 (May 7, 2006)

Northernmost: Munich, Germany
Southernmost: Melbourne, Australia
Easternmost: Auckland, New Zealand
Westernmost: Lago di Garda, Italy


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Northernmost: Aland, Finland
Southernmost: Ancient Olympia, Greece
Easternmost: Varna, Bulgaria
Westernmost: Washington DC


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

Northernmost: Stockholm, Sveden
Southermost: Malindi, Kenya


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Northernmost: London longitudinally.
Southernmost: Cape of Good Hope, South Africa.


----------



## Orangedevil (Aug 18, 2003)

Home: Netherlands

Northernmost : Edingburgh (Scotland) or Quebec (Canada) ??
Southernmost: Jamaica
Westernmost: San Fransisco
Easternmost: Crete (Greece)


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Whitehorse, Yukon Territory. 63 degrees 44 minutes north.
Melbourne, Australia. 37 degrees, 48 minutes south.

East, 180 degrees.
West 180 degrees.
LOL


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

northernmost: Calgary, Alberta
southernmost: Albuquerque, New Mexico


----------

